# orange sponge help needed



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is there a way to round and freshen for use those sponge tires that come in a bag?(orange sponge tires)


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Picture might help?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

picture..


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

have not tried it on sponge, but rubber renew, or lacquer thinner


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

They look the the donuts you could get through BSRT/Scale Auto years ago.
The outer cover used to get hard on them,but it would cut off when truing them.
But that was when the donuts were only a few years old,those babies look well aged.
Have you tried truing one to see if it's still semi-soft under the outer envelope


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guy's.the tires are still soft,the blue tire is to test try to true.How do you true?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I cut alot wheel wells, to use them tires.
SJJ


----------

